# Steering wheel control problems!



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

while turning up the volume, the volume up button came loose on the steering wheel.. has anyone had these problems with any of their buttons. what would i have to replace? the steering wheel or is there a piece that will replace that side or just replace the button??


----------



## ethornburg2 (Aug 9, 2010)

i had the same problem, my botton "next" button became loose, and my top "next" no longer works, so i was wondering if there was anyways i could replace them or just get a new steering wheel


----------



## johnasaurus (Sep 14, 2009)

My steering wheel volume button came loose too. Hopefully someone will have an answer for the best fix!


----------



## Evilgoat06 (Jun 11, 2012)

anyone figure out how to replace these? mine just did it recently too. volume up fell off completely.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

dealer fixed mine I dont know how to fix it and dont know how it broke I bought it like that and when I notice it I brought it back to the dealer. I am assuming it may have broke because maybe the mute button was hit accidently and and when hitting the volume maybe the volume didnt go up and the original owner kept hitting the volume button and maybe squeezed it harder and it broke. but now im real careful when hitting the buttons. Sorry I cant help but the dealer didnt say it was a big deal--danfigg


----------



## 06M6BLK (Apr 4, 2012)

The buttons can be ordered from a GM dealership. If I remember correctly my cost (as an employee) was $160-180-ish. The air bag has to be removed and the plastic cover on the back of the wheel has to be loosened enough to turn it out of the way. There are two spring loaded pins on the back of each side of the air bag that can be accessed via holes in the back cover. GM has a special tool for this air bag but a right angle pick tool usually works to pry the pins to the side enough to pop the bag out one side at a time. Then loosen/rotate the plastic cover to allow access to the wiring. Then remove two screws that hold each botton set to the wheel, unplug from the clockspring and fish out the wires. If you can manage to get the air bag off (it can be rather frustrating!) you are in good shape. Good luck to all!!


----------



## Evilgoat06 (Jun 11, 2012)

Eek thats expensive....I will prolly just glue it back in, and not use it since I plan to go aftermarket anyway at some point. Thanks guys!


----------



## akpopeye (Dec 14, 2008)

I would have the dealer do it, it will bug you if you just glue it back. I had the rear plastic coming loose on my steering wheel and had the dealer do it. If you end up not going aftermarket, you might mess it up with the glue..


----------

